# The bedroom tank



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Since nobody was interested in this set-up, I decided to set it up in the bedroom and retire my 10 gal Hagen set-up. It was a great set-up , altho I let it get a little out of control. Got a juvie rainbow shark and 8 baby zebra danio just to push the limits of what was already in there lol Anyway, everybody grew quickly and I was going to put them in other tanks. Since there wasn't much interest in this great little 25gal Hagen set-up & I kept looking at it, as it was in the kitchen holding water for sale purposes. MTS finally set in & it was up and going in my bedroom in no time lol Pretty much just transferred everything from the 10gal into the 25g excluding the massive amount of PITA snails. I'm still up in the air on the gravel I used , but my choices were limited & it was free. I added a nice long cave with a couple entrances for the shark, which I didn't have in the 10 gal. He seems to be loving it & everyone else for the most part has settled right in. Over all I am pretty happy with this set-up, I really like it being a longer as opposed to a taller 25gal tank. I will be doing something different with it eventually ,more wood, plants and different fish, but for now here it is.*

*Tank:* 
25 gal Hagen (29.5"x12.5"x16")
*Stand:*
Black wood stacker (29.5"l x 12.5"w x 16"h)
*Filtration:*
Marineland bio-wheel 150 (came from the 10 gal) 
Aqua Clear 150 
will eventually get a small canister filter for it
*Heater:*
2 50w heaters running temporary, going to get a Ebo-Jager for it when the budget allows
*Lighting:*
36" Coralife T5NO dual bulb (1 Actinic bulb & 1 10K bulb(going to change to a 67k soon)) run for 6-8 hours a day
Standard 28" T8 single fixture with a 20w Aqua-Glo bulb (used for a couple hours in the evening when the T5 goes off)
*Other:*
dosing with Excel ....soon to be running DIY CO2

*Plants:*
Java Fern
Flame Moss
Java Moss
Tall plant...don't know what the tall stuff is, got it from CRSfan a while back and it grows in about any conditions lol 5 stems literally took over the 10gal. Thanks again Stuart for this and the flame moss 
Going to get a red tiger lotus and maybe another broad leafed plant but that will probably it, as I want to keep it a simple planted tank

*Inhabitants:*
8 - Zebra 1 - Leopard Danios (who are far too active for my liking...free fish anyone?)
1 - 3" Rainbow Shark was really hoping this guy would get darker but apparently he didn't get enough of the black gene
3 - Glowlight Tetras
1 - Neon Tetra (freshly recovering from a few week long bout with a swim bladder dis-order judging by the way he swam around like he was severely drunk lol Didn't have the heart to take him out, and glad I didn't...he's one tough little dude) He will be joining a group soon as I don't want to stress him out too soon
1 - Black Neon Tetra ( who appear to have a swim bladder dis-order starting to show, just noticed this when he got transferred. Possibly brought on by the move)
1 - Blue Crown tail Betta named Billy

Will be changing the livestock around soon, need to figure out wether I should get some kind of pleco or a couple otto's or cories, depending on which one the shark won't mess with. Also thinking about some Dwarf Gourami's (really have a liking for these but my favorite LFS doesn't have any hint hint) & who knows what else lol , guess we'll see

*when it was for sale:*









*now in the bedroom:*









*first night with T8 light:*









*next day, didn't like the bare spot over the cave ...added a few things, still in need of a nice piece of wood IMO:*









*shot with the T5 light on:*









*a few vids:*

























*sorry so many vid's, couldn't make my mind up on just a couple, besides that they are all pretty short lol
Thanks for looking , any and all comments/suggestions are welcome*


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks Good John! i love the rainbow shark! had to trade mine in because he was too aggressive with my SAE's but i love the look of them. 
Glad to see your just as bad as me, just can't look at a tank doing nothing! 

Keep up the updates as the plants grow in!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Mike! Yea I love the Rainbow Shark, but if he starts getting too aggressive he'll be in a new tank or a new home lol
Yes, nothing worse than having an empty tank lying around lol that's why I sell them so I don't set them up lol this one was just too ideal for the bedroom & I love Hagen tanks. I was selling this for a friend in my complex, ended up trading a couple things for it. What a great replacement for 10gal Hagen tank Now I have a 10gal Hagen empty...what shall I do lol I'm guessing I may set it up as a shrimp tank under the 25, since my 6 gal shrimp tank failed. Way too hard to keep the water balanced for shrimp in a 6 gal


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh yeah with that stacker stand your going to have to make use of it! I'll be expecting a new journal any day now! lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lmao that will be a couple months away I'm sure, the budget is severely tight right now. Plus if I'm not mistaken I have a 75gal set-up coming this month and it will be priority if that goes thru  Hopefully that will be the next journal you see from me. Gonna have to hide the 10 g in storage for now otherwise temptation might get the best of me lol


----------

